# GNC wild salmon oil....any feedback?



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had anyone tried the gnc wild salmon oil; regular or advanced formula? If so, i'd like to hear what you think of it overall, and if you've been using a different brand prior to switching to the GNC did you notice any difference in your dogs skin/coat...good or bad?

I've used nutri vet in the past and was satisfied with it for the most part, I decided on that brand mostly for the fact that it was 100% oil and has only rosemary extract added as a stabilizer. In my mind I figured the purest version of oil would be the best...but who knows. My little boy is on a raw food diet and eats Orijen as a supplement however, no mater how cleverly I try to go about sneaking raw fish into the diet he just will not eat it, so i've been supplementing with the nutri vet fish oil.

So if anyone has any feedback or info they'd like to share about the GNC (or any other brand you really like) i'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

bumping this up anybody know


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't used the GNC brand but as long as it doesn't have soy in it, then I'd feed it. Some salmon oils have soy.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll have to check to be sure, but I don't recall seeing soy as one of the ingredients, however it does have quite a few other things added. Other than the GNC web site and it's own company reviews I haven't been able to find much information on it or customer feeedback. I think I'm going to stay with the brand I've been using since I know it works.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If it has tocopherols or mixed tocopherols, that is soy.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

OK so here are the Ingredients for the GNC Ultra Mega Wild Salmon Oil: 
Wild Salmon Oil, Sunflower Oil, Artificial Chicken Flavor, d-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate.

So I guess that answers the soy question lol. I wonder what the reason is for the soy additive?


----------

